# Castelli winter jackets? Which one?



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Can anyone commet on relative warmth of Castelli winter jackets? Trying to choose between...

- VELOCISIMO EQUIPE
- ZONCOLAN
- FREE, and maybe 
- ESPRESSO DUE 

Which would be best in the 20-35F range with a base layer? I ride early AM's in winter, so challenge is often that temps can rise from mid/low 20s at the start to mid/high 40's towards the end of a 3hr ride. Something that is windproof in the front but also "breathes" to let heat/moisture out is a must. Also, good gripper strip on bottom to keep from riding up.

Currently have a Gore Phantom II, but I'm now 45lbs lighter than I was when I bought it and it's more than a bit too large now. Also looking for something more form fitting. Just picked up an PI Elite "Soft Shell" which seems to be warm enough, but the windresistant fabric is on the "outside" of the arms as opposed to the "front" based on how one would ordinarilly ride a bike. Net result is I could feel the cold air more than I would have liked. Also, didn't seem to "breathe" as well as I had hoped.

Appreciate any insights or info folks might share!

Ray


----------



## cyclebycle (Nov 19, 2012)

I tried the espresso due and it's a nice jacket- it's very warm and has zips for venting, but I wouldn't use it in temps much above 35. You're gonna die under there.

I ended up w/ the radiation 1-2-3 jacket, which not only has the vents, the sleeves zip off (which can also be used to vent) and isn't as heavy inside.


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

RJP,

I am going thru the same exact thing as you right now. Lost about 35lbs, and my Phantoms are getting a bit baggy and flappy, so looking for more form fitting clothes, too. I don't have all of the Castelli jackets mentioned above, but I do have the Espresso and the GBW Xenon (if interested).

Espresso Due: very warm jacket as cyclebycle mentioned. I'm probably not as high output as he, as I took the jacket out on a high 30's to mid 40sF ride (w midweight baselayer only) and I perspired quite a bit, but never felt I was in a sauna. The jacket has a fairly thick thermal lining, but that's offset by some pretty nice shoulder and pocket vents. Pocket vents let a good amount of air in and I think that really helped me from overheating.

Gore Xenon SO: Has less thermal fleece than the Espresso Due, both in thickness and quantity, but it's still a very warm jacket. On a 40-50F ride, I really perspired (again, just a midweight base layer). I think this jacket could use more smaller vents. Probably exceeded its top limit when temps approached high 40s to 50F. I can see using this jacket down to the 20s with the right layers.

Good luck! I'm finding it's a bit tricky to find the right winter clothes comfortable with the temperature variation you mentioned.


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

Obtw, I'm sure you know this already but the usu suspects all have Castelli on sale. Get them while they last!:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbrider (Oct 9, 2010)

From Castelli:

ESPRESSO DUE JACKET
LUXURY AND PERFORMANCE In designing the Espresso Due, we paid attention to even the smallest details to create the ideal blend of performance,…
0-12 °C / 32-54 °F

ZONCOLAN JACKET
STAY COMFORTABLE AND WARM Putting in those base miles over the winter should be as comfortable as possible. And that’s what this jacket is…
0-10 °C / 32-50 °F

FREE JACKET
IT’S TIME TO GET YOUR MATCHING WINTER KIT You are already reaping the benefits of the FREE summer kit, and now its time to match the colors…
0-10 °C / 32-50 °F

VELOCISIMO EQUIPE JACKET
WORK TOWARD NEXT SUMMER’S GOALS BEGINS NOW Putting in those base miles over the winter and early spring should be as comfortable as…
0-12 °C / 32-54 °F






RJP Diver said:


> Can anyone commet on relative warmth of Castelli winter jackets? Trying to choose between...
> 
> - VELOCISIMO EQUIPE
> - ZONCOLAN
> ...


----------



## slacker190 (Jul 13, 2011)

I've got the older Castelli Bormio style thermal jacket. Ideal temps for this jacket are 25-40 with a Jersey. Colder than 25 I'll throw a base layer or long sleeve jersey on until about 5deg. Then the layers come out.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

socfan12 said:


> Obtw, I'm sure you know this already but the usu suspects all have Castelli on sale. Get them while they last!:thumbsup:


Yup, and one of the usual suspects with Castelli on 20% off sale is also honoring one of the other usual suspect's 25% off "blackfriday" discount code. Just ordered an Espresso Due for $179. Hard to beat that price compared to the $299 MSRP!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

mtbrider said:


> From Castelli:
> 
> ESPRESSO DUE JACKET
> LUXURY AND PERFORMANCE In designing the Espresso Due, we paid attention to even the smallest details to create the ideal blend of performance,…
> ...


Thanks. Never would have occurred to me to check their website for info about their products. Will have to keep that handy little trick in mind! [/sarcasm]

But seriously, one of the reasons I asked the question is that the website does a terrible job of differentiating their products from each other. They all list essentially the same temp range and weather conditions.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Agree with the comments above -- in particular, Espresso Due may be too hot later in a long ride after temps heat up. i would recommend the Mortirolo Due. I ride in the same conditions out here in CO -- temps between 15-30F at the start and then often up to 40-50F within a few hours (when temps can still get relatively high, like this time of year). The Mortirolo has served me very well. When temps stay low, I throw a light down vest or jacket on over the top and stay warm on rides in the teens for hours. It is very wind resistant and has some chest zips in front to dump heat if necessary. Hope this helps. Good riding. Colorider


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

colorider7 said:


> Agree with the comments above -- in particular, Espresso Due may be too hot later in a long ride after temps heat up. i would recommend the Mortirolo Due. I ride in the same conditions out here in CO -- temps between 15-30F at the start and then often up to 40-50F within a few hours (when temps can still get relatively high, like this time of year). The Mortirolo has served me very well. When temps stay low, I throw a light down vest or jacket on over the top and stay warm on rides in the teens for hours. It is very wind resistant and has some chest zips in front to dump heat if necessary. Hope this helps. Good riding. Colorider


Agree w/ the Espresso Due being VERY warm- too warm for most winter rides in a temperate climate (I'm in Seattle). Most of the time, I'll go w/ my Pazzo and adjust w/ layers.


----------



## mtbrider (Oct 9, 2010)

RJP Diver said:


> Yup, and one of the usual suspects with Castelli on 20% off sale is also honoring one of the other usual suspect's 25% off "blackfriday" discount code. Just ordered an Espresso Due for $179. Hard to beat that price compared to the $299 MSRP!


From where?


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

RJP Diver said:


> Thanks. Never would have occurred to me to check their website for info about their products. Will have to keep that handy little trick in mind! [/sarcasm]
> 
> But seriously, one of the reasons I asked the question is that the website does a terrible job of differentiating their products from each other. They all list essentially the same temp range and weather conditions.


Agreed, it was confusing to me at first, too. But now I try to carefully read the description looking for material mix and venting features. For example, the Zoncolan seems to be made of all WS material, front and back, with no venting features (other than front zipper) while the Pazzo and Mortirolo have WS in front only, thermal roubaix in the back, and some venting features. I would think these last 2 jackets are more versatile than say the Zoncolan which may be too hot for most.

Just from my short use of the Espresso Due, I think Castelli understates the low end temp range (could go lower) and overstated the top end temp range of their jackets.

...and excellent deal on the jacket!:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbrider (Oct 9, 2010)

RJP Diver said:


> Thanks. Never would have occurred to me to check their website for info about their products. Will have to keep that handy little trick in mind! [/sarcasm]
> 
> But seriously, one of the reasons I asked the question is that the website does a terrible job of differentiating their products from each other. They all list essentially the same temp range and weather conditions.


RJP,

Did you think I posted that info to be helpful or because I didn't think you knew how the internet worked?

You still didn't answer my question as to where you purchased your jacket.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

mtbrider said:


> RJP,
> 
> Did you think I posted that info to be helpful or because I didn't think you knew how the internet worked?


Sorry, was just kidding. The web really needs a "playful sarcasm" font!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*The Espresso is very warm*



cyclebycle said:


> I tried the espresso due and it's a nice jacket- it's very warm and has zips for venting, but I wouldn't use it in temps much above 35. You're gonna die under there.


I used a espresso jacket today. The temp was about 28 F with a strong headwind and light snow. We were working hard. With two light inner layers I had the vents open and was comfortable. It is my warmest jacket, suitable down to below zero F. It is too warm above about 40 F.

I like the fit and look of Castelli gear but don't have any of their other jackets


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

colorider7 said:


> Agree with the comments above -- in particular, Espresso Due may be too hot later in a long ride after temps heat up. i would recommend the Mortirolo Due. I ride in the same conditions out here in CO -- temps between 15-30F at the start and then often up to 40-50F within a few hours (when temps can still get relatively high, like this time of year). The Mortirolo has served me very well. When temps stay low, I throw a light down vest or jacket on over the top and stay warm on rides in the teens for hours. It is very wind resistant and has some chest zips in front to dump heat if necessary. Hope this helps. Good riding. Colorider


I agree. Just bought a Mortirolo and it seems to be a bit warmer than my Phantom was. I wore it with just a UA heat gear (very thin) base layer underneath in mid 40* weather and was very comfortable. Windblocking layer is in all the right spots and the rear definitely vents, although my base layer was soaked after my ride, but I sweat a lot. I'd say with a thicker base layer (cold gear or wool), I'd be able to ride into the 20-30s, but I think I'd stay inside at that point haha.


----------



## mtnbikerva1 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have the Castelli Gabba Convertible and I like the fit. I am the cyclist build not your avg. american fat as*.
I have not decided how to get the shell to bead water up after its first light wash.
It no longer beads at all I used free and clear detergent and I rinsed it well.
It may be a good jacket in the 20 deg. F range with the correct layers. 
I find a wind vest or windstopper/block to be a light, stuffable and valuable piece to make a difference in my comfort.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

I have the Mortirolo and Stelvio jackets. Both are from last winter. The Stelvio looks alot like this years Zoncolon. I have not tried the others mainly due to cost, I really wanted to try the Espresso due, but had to draw the line there unfrotunately .
I use the Stelvio down into the high teens with the Isterico vest and a single long sleeve base layer, and on a day that reamins cold (in the twnties). I found the Mortirolo with the isterico vest is good down into the high twenties and when temps will rise wwell into the 30's. 
I am not a big fan of vests but the Isterico is one that provides me more options and requires me to purchase less gear.
The thing I find odd is both jackets fit a little looser than I like. I am a true Castelli medium and really like the fit of their gear. The length of the arms and torso area is spot on, but everything is "baggy" for a lack of a better word. I get that they add a little space for layering but there is a lot of room. 

I also find the Castelli website is off for temperature for usage, I usually go 5-10+ degress colder on both ends of the temperature spec for most of their gear ... for example they show the Mortirolo from 46-59F, I use it from 34-45F, I was dying the one day I was out with it and it rose to 52, I can't imagin 59F in that jacket.


----------



## brainer23 (Sep 6, 2012)

Who has the best deal on the Castelli espresso due at the moment?

And how long should i expect this jacket to last?


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

$225 from Westernbike, doesn't get better IMO - 25% off list

Castelli Mens Espresso Due Jacket at WesternBikeworks

Otherwise wait for Real Cyclist or competitive cyclist or bicyclinghub to run a deal at Christmas or late winter

Should last for 10+ years, that's how long some of my older castelli gear has lasted, esp winter gear which gets limited use.

let me know how it works out ...i may pick one of these up late season.


----------



## brainer23 (Sep 6, 2012)

how do i get the 25%off when i went to check out price came to $299


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

brainer23 said:


> how do i get the 25%off when i went to check out price came to $299


Did you type in the coupon/promo code ... BLK1112

I just tried it out and it shows 224.99 in my cart.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

RJP Diver said:


> Can anyone commet on relative warmth of Castelli winter jackets? Trying to choose between...
> 
> - VELOCISIMO EQUIPE
> - ZONCOLAN
> ...


My expresso due just showed up and its awesome! very warm and it looks like it will be great in the wind. I am 6'1
' 190 and I am sending back the XL for a XXL so I can put a couple of layers underneath. 
Arts has then now for $245 or so. If they show sold out of black XL give them a week to get mine back!


----------



## brainer23 (Sep 6, 2012)

Code wasnt working for me, thought i was doi.g something wrong. just gonna call them in a bit


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

socfan12 said:


> RJP,
> 
> I am going thru the same exact thing as you right now. Lost about 35lbs, and my Phantoms are getting a bit baggy and flappy, so looking for more form fitting clothes, too. I don't have all of the Castelli jackets mentioned above, but I do have the Espresso and the GBW Xenon (if interested).
> 
> ...


You guys may be interested in reading this blog entry here, comparing the Castelli Espresso Due and the Gore Bike Wear Tool Jacket. It makes me want to buy a Gore, seems the design is quite good compared to the Castelli. 

Cycling Winter Windstopper Jacket Shoot-out: Castelli Espresso Due vs Gore Bike Wear Tool - hard inference

Interestingly, in this review the author mentions that the Castelli Espresso Due has too much venting ... do you think he's talking of a different year model perhaps?


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

orange_julius said:


> You guys may be interested in reading this blog entry here, comparing the Castelli Espresso Due and the Gore Bike Wear Tool Jacket. It makes me want to buy a Gore, seems the design is quite good compared to the Castelli.
> 
> Cycling Winter Windstopper Jacket Shoot-out: Castelli Espresso Due vs Gore Bike Wear Tool - hard inference
> 
> Interestingly, in this review the author mentions that the Castelli Espresso Due has too much venting ... do you think he's talking of a different year model perhaps?


I just purchased the Castelli Expresso and read the same review. My experience was not the same. His review was Dec 2011 so I can't say if he had a 2010 or current year model. My 2012 jacket vents are just behind the shoulders and use the tops of the rear pockets also as vents. The vent does connect across the entire back of the jacket using the area between the inner liner and out layer to exhaust heat and bring in air, but the jacket is suppose to be a bike fit and somewhat snug. If the rear vents billow out that much he may have too large a size or he is really far down In the drops with his back high in the air or carrying too much stuff in the back pockets. Also the back pockets are separated from each other in between and at the ends so I don't know how he loses his keys in the liner unless he is standing on his head. I wore the jacket last week in 38F temp and 10-20 mph winds with just a Craft LS base layer and the jacket was comfortable. The Wind barrier layer works well. I went out again Monday in 35F temp but rode further and had the Craft base layer and a micro fleece mid layer and was down right warm when the temps climbed to about 40F. The front chest vents do have small zipper pulls so I just unzip the front zipper at the neck a little to vent more. That front zipper has a good size pull and doable with gloves. I use the sleeve zippers to get in and out of the jacket easily and zip them before I put on my gloves. My glove cuffs go OVER the end of the sleeve not the other way around so no wind coming through the sleeve vents . :thumbsup: I tried on the Gore jackets but didn't like the fit. I found the sleeves too tight (I'm 6' 198 lbs) and had to go up to a larger size for comfortable sleeves but then the body of the jacket was too big. I love my Castelli Expresso but guess clothing can be very subjective so I suggest trying on the jackets if possible and then decide.

Tom


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Tspeters - what size did you get!


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

Donn12 said:


> Tspeters - what size did you get!


I went with a XXL and it fits great. I tried on the XL which fit OK but wanted just a little more room for layers. With a Craft base layer and micro fleece it felt very comfortable with no binding. 

Tom


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Pretty happy with my Castelli Pazzo, temp went down to 33 today A OK with a two layers underneath.


----------



## lblanch40 (Jul 20, 2011)

I wear a long sleeve Craft base layer with the Espresso Due jacket and it works incredibly well.


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

orange_julius said:


> You guys may be interested in reading this blog entry here, comparing the Castelli Espresso Due and the Gore Bike Wear Tool Jacket. It makes me want to buy a Gore, seems the design is quite good compared to the Castelli.
> 
> Cycling Winter Windstopper Jacket Shoot-out: Castelli Espresso Due vs Gore Bike Wear Tool - hard inference
> 
> Interestingly, in this review the author mentions that the Castelli Espresso Due has too much venting ... do you think he's talking of a different year model perhaps?


I don't agree w everything his review said, but I do think the Espresso Due vents pretty well, and I may be in the minority, it can seem borderline excessive at times, especially the rear pocket vents. I did have a bunch of food back there when I thought that. Kept less back there a different time and that did reduce the venting. The shoulder vents OTOH are phenomenal, letting in just the right amount of air for me to cool me down!

Everyone is different I guess...


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> Yup, and one of the usual suspects with Castelli on 20% off sale is also honoring one of the other usual suspect's 25% off "blackfriday" discount code. Just ordered an Espresso Due for $179. Hard to beat that price compared to the $299 MSRP!


That's a great price for that! It's a nice jacket.


----------

